# Cryptocoryne hudoroi



## luddeg (Apr 19, 2008)

A beautiful _Cryptocoryne hudoroi_.


----------



## luddeg (Apr 19, 2008)

Why can't I insert my image?


----------



## luddeg (Apr 19, 2008)

http://www.zoonen.com/visabild.asp?oid=2446362


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice! Maybe you put the "http://" twice, as in the las message. That could be the problem.
Regards


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You need to upload it and put image tags around it. See this

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/40656-how-upload-post-photos-apc.html


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow, rare plant. Looks a lot like usteriana.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Sep 7, 2009)

I havea hudoroi submersed, but it's in the growing stage, since I barely got it 2 weeks ago..


----------



## luddeg (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is the picture of the Cryptocoryne Hudoroi


----------



## gigihforlife (Aug 19, 2012)

I have one in my pond. see it in my video


----------

